# Instructor Certification Program (ICP) [HYANNIS]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Instructor Certification Program (ICP)
Defense Technology Corporation of America / Federal Laboratories
Location:	HYANNIS, MA
Date:	NOVEMBER 15 - 19, 2004
Host Agency:	BARNSTABLE POLICE DEPARTMENT
Host Agency POC:	Sgt. Michael Damery @ 508-778-3804
Registration Form

All Courses Provide Instructor Development For In-Service Training, Including Reviews Of Policy Development And Civil/Criminal Liabilities. The Training Academy Supplies All Munitions For Live-Fire Exercises.

*OC Aerosol Projectors ICP - Monday* 
Tuition: $ 100.00

Oleoresin Capsicum Formulations / Carriers
Projectors / Propellants / Delivery Systems
Effectiveness / Safety / Liability Factors
Criteria for Selection
Operational Guidelines / Practical Exercises
Decontamination / First Aid
Officer Survival Techniques
Integrated Use of Force Options
Deployment Methods 
Tactics for Surviving an OC Attack
Contamination Exercises

*Specialty Impact Munitions ICP - Tuesday*
Tuition: $ 275.00

Introduction to Specialty Impact Munitions
Weapons and Munitions: 12ga. / 37mm / 40mm
Single Projectiles / Multiple Projectiles
Operational Considerations - Skip Fire / Direct Fire
Crowd Control Considerations (open and contained)
Single Target Acquisition / Dynamic Entry Support
Physiological / Psychological Effects
Incident Case Studies / Liability Consideration
Test Data: Blunt Trauma / Ballistics and Energy
Development of Policy and Procedures
Live Firing Exercises / Operational Scenarios

*Distraction Devices ICP - Wednesday*
Tuition: $ 350.00

Introduction to Explosives
Distraction Devices: Types and Nomenclature
Reloadable and Non-Reloadable Devices
Decibels / Candela / P.S.I.
Overpressure: Cause and Effect / Anderson Blasgage
Handling / Storage / Rendering Safe
Tactical Deployment / Safety Considerations
Incident Case Studies 
Gripping, Handling and Deployment Drills
Live Firing Exercises / Operational Scenarios

*Chemical Munitions ICP - Thursday - Friday*
Tuition: $ 350.00

Types and Forms of Chemical Agents (CN/CS/OC)
Technological advancements in Pyrotechnics, Blast, and Aerosol Munitions
Escalation of Chemical Deployment
Crowd Control Principles / Outdoor Considerations
Barricade Subject / Space Denial
Powder OC / CN / CS
Incapacitating and Lethal Dosages (Ict50-Lct50)
Tactical Deployment of Hand Held Grenades, and 37 mm/40mm Launchers
Techniques and Tactical Considerations
Decontamination / First Aid
Protective Masks (includes Vision Impaired and Oxygen Depletion Drills)

*REGISTRATION DEADLINE- WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 10, 2004*

Monday - Friday $895.00

$25.00 Late Registration Fee will be charged if pre-payment / registration form are not received by OCTOBER 25, 2004.
Confirmation / Equipment Checklists Are Faxed to Registered Students Two Weeks Prior to Course Start Date.


----------

